# Clear Champagne Bottles?



## Pavel314 (Jun 7, 2017)

Does anyone have a source for clear 750 ml champagne bottles? All I can find at my local stores and online are the usual green; even Amazon didn't have any. I'm making a batch of sparkling strawberry wine and thought the pink (probably) wine would look good in clear bottles. 

Paul


----------

